# Multiple IPA application



## Prakashmatuwani (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello,
Currently am working in Singapore for over a year.

Few weeks back, I accepted a job offer but as a contractor for Employer E1. IPA application is been applied and approved for this new job.

Couple of days back i got another offer for a permanent role by Employer E2. I would like to go for this permanent role.

Can someone in this forum please let me know if there will be any adverse effect if I reject the offer from E1 and they will have to cancel my IPA... Once IPA is cancelled, i will request E2 to apply for new IPA?

Will I face any problem in above situation or will MoM give any trouble in the above situation?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You first need to terminate your employment with employer E1. The employment contract will specify how, with which notice period and maybe penalty it can be terminated.
If you abcond without terminating properly, employer E1 can report you to MoM and your profile there might receive a black mark.
Even if you properly follow the termination procedure, MoM will still suspect you to be a job hopper, which they don't like. So better don't change job again in the next few years!


----------

